# Children and Custody



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

So stbx and I have gone down a long road of nowhere and have nothing in writing re: custody as we don't agree to anything the other has to say. So for now, he sees our son on the weekends. Never before noon. Because he sleeps in, so I do the morning and bed routines, every single day.

Anyway, he shows up, has a fit when I'm still there or say ANYTHING, then leaves with our toddler alone and doesn't tell me where. So for about 10 hours on Sat and same on Sun, I have no idea where my son is. If I ask for pictures, he doesn't send them. If I text saying I will call now so I can talk to my son he tells me I didn't have time to miss him and I'm harassing him and need to stop. Etc. 

Is that legal? And when your children are with your ex, do you know where they are and what they're up to? What's normal here? my son is 2.5.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

ChknNoodleSoup said:


> So stbx and I have gone down a long road of nowhere and have nothing in writing re: custody as we don't agree to anything the other has to say. So for now, he sees our son on the weekends. Never before noon. Because he sleeps in, so I do the morning and bed routines, every single day.
> 
> Anyway, he shows up, has a fit when I'm still there or say ANYTHING, then leaves with our toddler alone and doesn't tell me where. So for about 10 hours on Sat and same on Sun, I have no idea where my son is. If I ask for pictures, he doesn't send them. If I text saying I will call now so I can talk to my son he tells me I didn't have time to miss him and I'm harassing him and need to stop. Etc.
> 
> Is that legal? And when your children are with your ex, do you know where they are and what they're up to? What's normal here? my son is 2.5.


What do you mean "when you're still there"? Does he come to your house to pick up your son?

Also, why exactly should he give you a timeline of where he is taking your son, what he's doing and send pictures?


----------



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

06Daddio08 said:


> What do you mean "when you're still there"? Does he come to your house to pick up your son?
> 
> Also, why exactly should he give you a timeline of where he is taking your son, what he's doing and send pictures?


Yes my apartment, which is still in both of our names. And because he expects me to send pictures and update on where my son is during the day. I don't want a play by play of his day, just know where my son is, and get an update or a picture of what he's doing. I assumed it's normal for parents to know where their children are and was curious how others do this.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

ChknNoodleSoup said:


> Yes my apartment, which is still in both of our names. And because he expects me to send pictures and update on where my son is during the day. I don't want a play by play of his day, just know where my son is, and get an update or a picture of what he's doing. I assumed it's normal for parents to know where their children are and was curious how others do this.


To give you an example, we are currently doing 2 week rotation with mid week visitation. I do not ask my ex where the kids are and what they are doing (6 and 5). When our daughter lost her first tooth, she sent me a picture of it and I believe she did the same for the 2nd tooth.

If he wants to know more about his child's life, he should get off the couch and get more visitation time. Not request pictures to ease his guilt.


----------



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

06Daddio08 said:


> To give you an example, we are currently doing 2 week rotation with mid week visitation. I do not ask my ex where the kids are and what they are doing (6 and 5). When our daughter lost her first tooth, she sent me a picture of it and I believe she did the same for the 2nd tooth.
> 
> If he wants to know more about his child's life, he should get off the couch and get more visitation time. Not request pictures to ease his guilt.


Thanks.


----------

